# B13 - GR2's w/ Eibach Sportlines



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Is there anything wrong with this setup? I currently have the GR2's w/ Eibach Sportlines. I really like the way it looks right now. Will this work ok for a while on my street car (I've had em on for about a year so far)? If not, which route should I pursue? Getting a set of those special springs that were purchased a while ago (specialized for the B13 group deal) or getting a set of AGX's? I'm a student on a budget and I'm also trying to save up for DPR Headwork and motor work.

I also have Suspension Techniques Anti-Sway bars, 15x6.5" Enkei RS6 Rims, and Kumho 712 Estca Supra 195/50/15's


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I had heard that gr2s were only good with the stock springs, and that they'd wear fast with aftermarket springs. From your account though, I'm now confused as you've had them for a year and they're still doing fine


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

dho said:


> *Is there anything wrong with this setup? I currently have the GR2's w/ Eibach Sporlines. I really like the way it looks right now. Will this work ok for a while on my street car (I've had em on for about a year so far)? *


It will probably work.

But, the sportline springs lower the car too much. The reason it's too much is because B13s and B14s have very little suspension travel. So when you lower them 2.25" you are almost on the bump stops. This usually kills struts pretty quickly.

AGXs are much better, but with Sportlines you'll kill those fairly quick as well.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Boosterwitch said: "It will probably work. But, the sportline springs lower the car too much. The reason it's too much is because B13s and B14s have very little suspension travel. So when you lower them 2.25" you are almost on the bump stops. This usually kills struts pretty quickly. AGXs are much better, but with Sportlines you'll kill those fairly quick as well."



I thought the Eibach Sportlines were a 1.6" F/1.2" R drop? And, I currently have the sportlines with the GR2's on my car now. You can take a look at my car here: http://www.1minute.com/dan/dancar.jpg


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had my Eibach Pro-Kit/KYB GR-2 setup on my B13 for more than a year now. My struts are still good and firm, but I wish I had saved up to get some AGXs for their adjustability. There have been many times where I want my ride quality to be a bit less firmer when I go on dates and stuff, haha.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dho said:


> *Boosterwitch said: "It will probably work. But, the sportline springs lower the car too much. The reason it's too much is because B13s and B14s have very little suspension travel. So when you lower them 2.25" you are almost on the bump stops. This usually kills struts pretty quickly. AGXs are much better, but with Sportlines you'll kill those fairly quick as well."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sportlines are 1.9" f/r i believe. prokits are 1.4" f/r.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

dho said:


> *I thought the Eibach Sportlines were a 1.6" F/1.2" R drop? And, I currently have the sportlines with the GR2's on my car now.
> *


You may be correct about the exact drop. But the Sportlines lower the car too much esp with the spring rates they are. Don't you notice bouncing off your bumpstops over anything but small bumps?

If you had GCs (even with 350/300 rates) you don't want to lower the car much more than 1 inch. But if you really aren't too worried about it for performance and your mostly into the looks then the sportlines work.

The ideal setup (ideal = $$$$) is true coilovers with shotened struts/shocks.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *
> You may be correct about the exact drop. But the Sportlines lower the car too much esp with the spring rates they are. Don't you notice bouncing off your bumpstops over anything but small bumps?
> 
> If you had GCs (even with 350/300 rates) you don't want to lower the car much more than 1 inch. But if you really aren't too worried about it for performance and your mostly into the looks then the sportlines work.
> ...


I notice that it's kinda unpredicatable on bigger bumps or going pretty fast on intensive turns. I'm not sure if it's going off the bumpstops, can't really tell. I know i've bottomed out only twice on the back suspension when I had 3 adults and a full stereo in there. And I just remembered that the correct info about the drop is: 1.6"front/1.5"rear (I put a 2 earlier than a 5).


----------

